# best software for heatpress design



## mikebarber (Nov 21, 2006)

what is the best software to use for heat press desing and what is the best version of the software i was looking at corel but there are so many different versions thanks


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

Here are some threads with info about the latest graphics programs:

Illustrator vs. CorelDraw
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=6941

Best low cost design software
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=5655

Graphic design program for beginners
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=7893


----------



## mikebarber (Nov 21, 2006)

thanks alot


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

The short answer is CorelDraw or Photoshop, and Illustrator (or Corel) if you plan on getting into vinyl or plastisol transfers 

All have free trials available from the manufacturer, so you can try them and see what you like for yourself.

(the free alternatives often mentioned on the forums are also pretty good; not as good as the commercial packages, but you get a lot for free)


----------



## mikebarber (Nov 21, 2006)

which version of corel


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

mikebarber said:


> which version of corel


I don't use Corel myself, but there has been a lot of positive discussion of X3 on the forums, resulting in several people upgrading to X3 and being glad of the decision.


----------

